# 78 530i Alternator



## 530iPad (Jun 16, 2012)

I am looking for advice on changing the alternator on my 78 530i. It seems I will need to remove or loosen two additional parts in order to change the belt. Any advice on tools or methods to do this as easily and efficiently as possible?


----------



## crubio (Nov 22, 2010)

*Alternator*

If I recall correctly, you will have to loosen the pulley for the power steering pump. This will have to be done from the bottom. Once both belts are off the pulleys, then the alternator will come out. I have the factory manual, so I can check it for you. Let me know. Good luck,
Carlos Rubio


----------

